# Seniors, Do Your Pets Sleep With You In Bed?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2014)

My cat will spend a little bit of time cuddling up to me by my pillow at night, and will sometimes put his 'arm' around me.  When we were camping he stayed with me most of the night.  My dog always slept at the foot of the bed on my side until this last year or so.  He's older now and in poor health, with his arthritis he's no longer able to jump up on the bed, so he sleeps on the floor at the foot of the bed.  Here's an old picture of my two.

Do you sleep with your pets?  Please share a picture if you can. 





"Loki"







"Hans"


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..  Two dogs sleep with us..  Pete my Aussie.. and Murphy my Shorkie..  Izzy and Monroe sleep on dog beds at the foot and beside our bed.   The cats would LOVE to sleep with us, but we do not allow them in the room.  The problem is they start off well enough.. then start wondering around.. playing with the blinds.. knocking stuff off dressers and night tables, and just being pains in the butt..  so no kitties in bed... they cannot behave.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2014)

No... my two dogs have their own bedroom (decorated and all) at the other end of the house. I love them dearly, but will not allow them in my bedroom, and they seem fine with the sleeping arrangement.  

My only cat seems to do most of her sleeping  during the day, and roam at night .. so she never sees my bedroom either.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 22, 2014)

PJ,our only indoor cat, sleeps with us every night-right on my feet. Nice in the winter-summer not so much. She sits in the living room with us at night,watching to make sure she doesn`t miss "bedtime". The second she sees that we`re preparing to go to bed,she darts into our room,knowing if she doesn`t get in there before us,hubby will shut her out lol.


----------



## Lon (Sep 22, 2014)

I sleep with my pet gold fish but sometimes his flopping around will keep me awake.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2014)

My little dog sleeps with me for the most part. A short time up close for petting, then she turns around and sleeps at my feet. Later, she may switch to my grandson's bed if he's left his door open.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2014)

Seabreeze, love your pet photos!


----------



## Kitties (Sep 24, 2014)

I couldn't go to sleep if the kitties weren't on the bed with me. My bed is their bed. Even if they hog it up.


----------

